# LP Smartside Lap Siding - Nailing Question?



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello All, 

I am looking into using the LP Smartside Lap Siding, first learned about it here on the site and wanted to ask a couple questions. 

It appears to me that it goes up some what similar to the Hardie lap siding. 

Except the LP has a set distance by the looks of it.

What size nail would you guys use? 

Going to be 2 x 4 - 16'' o.c. with 7/16'' structual OSB and then Tyvek then Siding

With the Hardie used a 2 3/8 R.S. HDG Nail - Would you guys recommend the same???


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

canyonbc said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am looking into using the LP Smartside Lap Siding, first learned about it here on the site and wanted to ask a couple questions.
> 
> ...


Should work perfect. You may already know this, don't bury the nails. It's better to light set the nail and finish with the hammer if need be. It's a durable product, takes a nail real well. The web site offers some installation tips under procedures. You may want to glance through it before you get started. Have fun! 

Kevin


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Kevin M. said:


> Should work perfect. You may already know this, don't bury the nails. It's better to light set the nail and finish with the hammer if need be. It's a durable product, takes a nail real well. The web site offers some installation tips under procedures. You may want to glance through it before you get started. Have fun!
> 
> Kevin


Kevin - Thank You! 

I will go read it all in all. 

Yes, I make an effort to not set the nails in, actually I really make sure they are not sunk and have a helper or someone come behind me and nail them in

I have not read the instruction yet, but with the Hardie I have the siding gauges made by Pac Tool

Do you know if there is anything like this, I am going to look up and see if I can use the same gauge set up

Thanks
Mike


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Anything you guys have used???


----------

